# Supprimer iCloud ?



## Deleted member 1144478 (14 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant un Macbook Pro et utilisant un iPhone depuis plusieurs années, je vais bientôt passer sur Androïd.

Je ne vais plus avoir l'utilité d'iCloud, j'aimerai supprimer celui-ci ainsi que toutes ses données (trousseau, contacts...), est-ce possible ?

De plus, est-il nécessaire de maintenir mon compte Apple tout en continuant à utiliser mon Mac ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour ,

supprimer juste iCloud de votre iPhone


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2019)

Enol a dit:


> De plus, est-il nécessaire de maintenir mon compte Apple tout en continuant à utiliser mon Mac ?


Dans ton MBP tu désactives tout bêtement ton compte depuis Préférences Système/iCloud. Perso, c'est ce que je fais, je ne m'en sers jamais, je suis sous Android.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Dans ton MBP tu désactives tout bêtement ton compte depuis Préférences Système/iCloud. Perso, c'est ce que je fais, je ne m'en sers jamais, je suis sous Android.


iCloud est assez utile sur le Mac ( enfin , je l'utilise pas mal )


----------



## Deleted member 1144478 (14 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Dans ton MBP tu désactives tout bêtement ton compte depuis Préférences Système/iCloud. Perso, c'est ce que je fais, je ne m'en sers jamais, je suis sous Android.


Tu as également désactiver "Localiser mon Mac" ? Je souhaite supprimer toutes mes données d'iCloud et le fermer définitivement.


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2019)

Enol a dit:


> Tu as également désactiver "Localiser mon Mac" ? Je souhaite supprimer toutes mes données d'iCloud et le fermer définitivement.


Avec mon iMac, je ne vois pas l'interêt ? Si ma mémoire est bonne, on peut tout désactiver et ne laisser que Localiser mon Mac et iCloud te fichera la paix.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2019)

iCloud est parfois pratique pour les contacts


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> iCloud est parfois pratique pour les contacts


Oui, si on possède un iPhone, mais avec un smartphone sous Android, aucun.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, si on possède un iPhone, mais avec un smartphone sous Android, aucun.


Et comment cela fonctionne pour Android pour la sauvegarde des contacts?


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et comment cela fonctionne pour Android pour la sauvegarde des contacts?


Je fais un backup avec SmartSwitch de Samsung et je sauve/restaure tout ou partie de ce que je veux, contacts, logiciels, SMS, photos, etc, bref tout ce vous faites sous iOS.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Je fais un backup avec SmartSwitch de Samsung et je sauve/restaure tout ou partie de ce que je veux, contacts, logiciels, SMS, photos, etc, bref tout ce vous faites sous iOS.


Je vais donc tester " SmartSwitch " car j'ai aussi un Samsung en téléphone Pro 
tu me le conseil?


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais donc tester " SmartSwitch " car j'ai aussi un Samsung en téléphone Pro
> tu me le conseil?


Tu vas être vite fixé lorsque tu auras fait ton premier backup. Une fois relancé, tu vas t'apercevoir que tu peux choisir individuellement ce que tu veux sauvegarder/restaurer. C'est ce que je fais à chaque changement de smartphone Samsung.


----------

